# Baby bird rescue and recovery



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone sent me this link I thought I would share it.
Veterinarian documents baby bird rescue and recovery in 23 photos.

I raised a baby from what looked to be about day 7 in the attached, it was a great experience.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's amazing! It's wonderful they were able to save little Dumpling 
Thank you for making me smile


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What an awesome little story, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What an amazing story and such a heart warming end. Thankyou for sharing it was touching to think a stranger would stop and show this innocent little creature comfort and hope. Fly free Dumpling.:budgie:


----------

